# FS: Jupiter 871 - Cereal Mill NEW



## DCinDC (Apr 4, 2009)

For sale is a Jupiter 871 cereal mill. It is new in the box and complete.

This is NOT for corn meal, maize etc. 
It is a stone mill for grinding to cereal, not really fine flour.

These cost $350 new. I only want $75 including shipping to the lower 48.

This will be shipped inside another box.


----------



## DCinDC (Apr 4, 2009)

Make an offer


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

hhhmm.. is this the Dave I know from AK?

This is a heck of a deal.. Shame I can't use it... I need a corn cracker...


----------



## DCinDC (Apr 4, 2009)

yep
Hi brother!
How the stead?


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

WOW.. I had no idea you were a member here... Been doing pretty good.... 

Ya know... people may call it home steading, I just call it living a harder life... I've never worked so hard in my life to make things happen... 

Marcia keeps saying we were stupid for giving up the money and security in DC... but then again, she's still stuck in the Corp. world doing the same thing for half the money... I feel bad for her... 

How's life treating you? You still plugging away, or you trying to make the escape too?


----------



## DCinDC (Apr 4, 2009)

I can't escape. But I'm working on her. I think she'll need something within her immediate sphere to push her to escape. But I don't have the backbone to do what you've done. I live vicariously through you. Meanwhile I read and try to gain skills I should've been taught in my youth. At least I finally figured out that I can't do everything, and will barter my skills for others skills. I also can't do it alone. Building community where I can.

I watch so called reality shows and try to show my circle just how hard a life it can be, just providing for yourself from the land without all the urban support structures. They mostly say "but we have grocery stores and gas stations". I say what if they were gone?
I fear for when we don't.

But in the meantime I just try to muddle thru. 

How's our brother in MD doing? I think of him often with respect.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Um.. which brother? Scott or Charles? As far as I know, both are doing fine... I call and talk with them every now and then... I do need call both soon... 

Speaking of calling, I just tried giving you a call.. I left you my home number... You can use it 

I understand where you're at... I really enjoy the life out here, but man is it a drain on bank accounts. When someone tells you it's cheap to live somewhere, don't ever believe them... One thing my be cheaper, but as a whole, it all evens out.

You've got some real skills... so yeah you gotta use what you can. and trade. I try not to have to trade out work, but I have been trading with a neighbor. We both got a lot going on, and many times, even if you have the skills, doesn't mean it's a one person job.


Someone needs to jump on this mill... you got a nice deal on it... I wish you had a sausage stuffer for sale too.. I'd be all over that... My grinder does the job.. but not as well..


----------



## DCinDC (Apr 4, 2009)

Talking about Scott.

I was outside for a minute. Saved your number. I'll ring ya later.

I'm not trading much at the moment but I am setting myself up as "the fixer" when it will be needed.

Speaking of trades, I'm open to trades for this mill. 

I could use a sausage stuffer too. My wife talks about pawpaw's sausage all the time. I need to recreate the recipe.
Cheers!


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

I just left Scott a VM yesterday. I've been trying to get him to make a trip back out here again so we can do some shooting.. and give him a break from the real world.. He's been out here quite a few times. BTW, You're welcome to come visit any time too.. 

I had quite a bit of sausage last winter. We're just using up the last of it now... I need to get the rest of the meat I have in the freezer from last year's deers and hog cleaned up for this winters new meat... I even built an experimental smoke house last winter to make summer sausage, and WOW was it great... Notice I say WAS.. 

I told my wife I think I'm going to have to start selling my albums so I can fund some of my projects we need to get done... Heck, even at about $3 each average an LP, I figure I got 10K worth.. but we both know how much work it is to sell them one at a time for maximum profit 

If something doesn't happen soon, looks like I"ll be looking for a full time job... I just couldn't get my building and sawmill built fast enough to start making an income...


----------



## DCinDC (Apr 4, 2009)

this is sold


----------

